# Looking english people on Milan



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there !

Im Daniel 28 y/o and im living in Milan , im looking for someone girls or guys , that live here and speak english , cause i want to improve my english languages , im not very good so hope you can understand me.
And if u are interested to learn italian i can teach u , cause i live here for so many years when i was young , btw who are interested well im here , im a sociable guys , like to hang out , and more , atm i have a lot of free time so let me know cya!


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

moving to milan december or january so could hook up and you could show me around lol need to know good or bad areas to move


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there , well that's fine for me u come here for holiday?


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

no im actually moving there to live


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Really? Cool why ?


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

just need a change i guess uk is really bad so if you still wanna learn enlgish im more than happy to help if you teach me italian


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Well that's a good deal for me  ,BTW why u say UK is really bad what do you mean ?


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

hard to explain just dont feel i belong in the uk lol


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

bowman1984uk said:


> hard to explain just dont feel i belong in the uk lol


Oh well BTW do u have Facebook? So we can stay in contact there I will add u


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dan83m said:


> Hi there !
> 
> Im Daniel 28 y/o and im living in Milan , im looking for someone girls or guys , that live here and speak english , cause i want to improve my english languages , im not very good so hope you can understand me.
> And if u are interested to learn italian i can teach u , cause i live here for so many years when i was young , btw who are interested well im here , im a sociable guys , like to hang out , and more , atm i have a lot of free time so let me know cya!


Please do not use text speak on the forum. Many people who read this forum have even less English skills than you and using shortened text speak such btw, atm, u, cause, etc makes it difficult for them to understand the posts.

See rule 6

6 All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 

Any further posts using text speak will be deleted. Thank you


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi sorry i pay attention next time.


----------

